
Startup to Create Artificial Meteor Shower for 2020 Olympics - JumpCrisscross
http://www.techtimes.com/articles/160020/20160521/startup-to-create-man-made-meteor-shower-for-2020-olympics.htm?
======
arthurcolle
This doesn't seem like a very good idea.

